# Maus funktioniert nach Softwareinstallation nicht mehr



## Atrio (8. Dezember 2011)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

 ich hab mir eine neue Maus für den Computer gegönnt. Hat auch alles wunderbar funktioniert bis ich mir die Software zum konfigurieren runtergeladen und installiert habe. Seit dem geht die Maus einfach nicht mehr. Deinstallation, ein- und ausstecken, neustart.. alles hilft nichts.. Meine maus geht schlicht und einfach nicht. Bei Google konnte ich leider auch nichts finden 


 Wieso?

 Grüße und Danke

 Die Maus ist die Diablo 3 Maus von SteelSeries.


----------



## bemuehung (8. Dezember 2011)

hast mal anderen USB Port probiert ? wie hast du die Software deinstalliert ? gibt es im Gerätemanager irgendwo Ausrufezeichen ?

Möglichkeit an nem anderem Rechner zu testen


----------



## Atrio (8. Dezember 2011)

desinstalliert hab ich die software via CCleaner und danach nochmal installiert. Hab schon sämtliche USB Ports ausprobiert die mein PC zu bieten hat. Werd das ganze jetzt mal an meinem Laptop testen.

edit: konnte auf dem laptop mit dem rapairtool ein update auf die maus spielen. SIe funktioniert jetzt


----------

